# 1929 American Flyer questions??



## squeedals (Oct 19, 2011)

Thoughts on this bike..........??? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220877243361&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

Don


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 19, 2011)

*Cool bike*

There's some pictures here at the CABE



http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=358&attachmentid=17125


----------



## squeedals (Oct 19, 2011)

Greens07 said:


> There's some pictures here at the CABE
> 
> 
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=358&attachmentid=17125





OK.....sooooooo.....looks like a somewhat original......with the carbide added to give it some "character". Is the price reasonable??


   Don


----------



## Luckykat32 (Oct 19, 2011)

So it is a western flyer?


----------



## squeedals (Oct 19, 2011)

The badge says American Flyer


   Don


----------



## Luckykat32 (Oct 19, 2011)

Did you post these pictures or did the owner?  On the title it says Western Flyer, the badge says American Flyer.  There were several manufacturers using different American Flyer badges...which company does this belong too?



Greens07 said:


> There's some pictures here at the CABE
> 
> 
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=358&attachmentid=17125


----------



## squeedals (Oct 19, 2011)

Luckykat32 said:


> Did you post these pictures or did the owner?  On the title it says Western Flyer, the badge says American Flyer.  There were several manufacturers using different American Flyer badges...which company does this belong too?




I'm looking at the eBay bike link I posted...that is the bike I have questions about.......I don't know who posted the CABE pics.........I was using them as a reference point on the bike I'm interested in......


   Don


----------



## Luckykat32 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thats the same bike...just a different owner...


----------



## squeedals (Oct 19, 2011)

Luckykat32 said:


> Thats the same bike...just a different owner...




It is? Different sprocket......no battery case, no bike stand......on eBay bike that is......are you sure? Tank has a stencil on it too.....


----------



## Luckykat32 (Oct 19, 2011)

yes, i'm sure...I rode it on monday.  The tank was too bright on the inside & was painted to look "aged" on the outside & on the cabe pictures he says he's going to "age the tank", plus that guy kept the battery tube & light when he sold the green bike.  I think the current owner told me that the guy he bought it from cracked the crank or something & replaced it, so it wouldnt be surprising if he changed the sprocket as well.

I still dont know who the manufacturer is.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 19, 2011)

Ahh.........well then.....you would certainly know..........

So......what do you think? Sounds a tad fishy........

Were you the one who rode it and cracked the tire as he says in the description??


I love the CABE..........nothing gets by you guys


----------



## Luckykat32 (Oct 19, 2011)

yep...he tried to blame it on me, but I think they were already cracked...I really dont think he knew they were cracked, but when I rode it, it probably helped split that seam a bit more...i went down the driveway & thought...these wheels seam lop-sided (bumpy) & I shrugged it off thinking it was the driveway, but when I turned around on the street & it was still bumpy, then saw the tire move away from the rim I thought it was fishy.  Brought it back up, spun the tire & saw a split & it opened up...

so that answers that question...DON'T buy Universal single tube tires! (I considered it for my metal clad rims, but I'm glad I decided against it.  Has anyone ridden the on the Harper tires, or any of the other NEW single-tubes?  I'm curious.

Also, as you can see in "the Cabe pictures" the tank was added...it fits fine, but could be wrong, plus I'm still VERY skeptical that the headbadge has been replaced, so I dont think it is a Schwinn.  The "Motorbike" decals are 100% repro & the last owner didnt put them on...so I know the current owner did.  It's worth its cost in parts & a little bit more for being green...so maybe $600 tops...but it will probably go for stupid money because people are stupid.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 19, 2011)

That's funny :o  sort of....at least you didn't get hurt. Thanks for this info........knowledge goes a long way when you are thinking of buying something you cannot inspect yourself. And.........these old bikes were messed with a lot over the years , so to get a real "original" is not an easy task.....that's where site like the CABE come in........oh yeah. 



   Don


----------



## Luckykat32 (Oct 19, 2011)

This is true & thats why i didn't jump on it when I saw it...i love green bikes, but something that is overpriced because the owner says something its not...its just not worth it...I found out that someone already offered him almost $2k on it...boy, he's gonna be surprised!


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 19, 2011)

it is a schwinn. the price is about right.with all the acsessories.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Oct 19, 2011)

why do u say its a scwhinn?


----------



## Luckykat32 (Oct 19, 2011)

it has one accessory & thats worth $150 tops.


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 19, 2011)

Luckykat32 said:


> why do u say its a scwhinn?




The frame and fork are Schwinn, sometimes the frames are tricky to I.D. when fully assembled but the fork is a dead giveaway. The headbadge is the Schwinn-built Louisville Cycle Supply badge, not an uncommon badge.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Oct 19, 2011)

in another post under the "schwinn" section I wrote that the headbadge looks as though it was smashed or cut off just a sliver at the bottom of it...which it kinda looked to be placed on there...but it could've just as easily been smashed at the bottom & still be correct to the frame.

So, if the frame & fork are correct, what about the rack, crank, sprocket & handlebars?


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Maybe....*

For $499.00, it is a fair bike. But, it will most likely go for more. Way more.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm passing for a number of reasons........the big one being that as it's on eBay, lots of rookie bike buyers and maybe even some seasoned ones will jack it up way past what it's worth.......too bad......but that is the on line auction world.


   Don


----------



## squeedals (Oct 20, 2011)

Well...well....well...........he ended the auction early! Hmmmm.......some sucker must have offered him a bundle. This is what bike collectors dread......the web has really distorted real values......good for sellers......bad for buyers......not always.......but it happens way too much to make the hobby a fair one......

Don


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 20, 2011)

I wasn't going to bid on this bike, primarily because some things were starting to look really shady, BUT, I'm getting really FFFFFF-tired of seeing "This listing was ended by the seller because the item is no longer available"


----------



## squeedals (Oct 20, 2011)

Talewinds said:


> I wasn't going to bid on this bike, primarily because some things were starting to look really shady, BUT, I'm getting really FFFFFF-tired of seeing "This listing was ended by the seller because the item is no longer available"




We all know what happened.......some eBayer offered the seller a big pile of cash for it.......and he took it. Everything has it's price.......everything.


    Don


----------



## Luckykat32 (Oct 26, 2011)

The seller told me that be got an $1800 offer. I still say that the buyer will be rather disappointed.


----------

